
80% of the stock market is now on autopilot - notinversed
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/28/80percent-of-the-stock-market-is-now-on-autopilot.html
======
bediger4000
What does this do to the important justification for stock markets and
financialization, the argument that stock markets distribute capital to the
most important firms that can use the capital? What does it to to the
importance of the Wall Street financiers, those who supposedly provide the
intelligence to distribute the capital? What's up with that?

